# Digitrax vs. NCE



## LocoChris

Curious to know what you guys think makes a Digitrax or NCE command station better than the other. I sometimes watch James Wright's (jlwii2000) videos on Youtube, and I noticed when he tests a locomotive he will do a test at speed step 1. Pretty sure he uses NCE. I have a Digitrax DCS52, and I don't know of a specific way to run at speed step 1, unless 1% throttle always equates to speed step 1, but there's no way to specifically tell the DCS52 to run at speed step 1, as far as I can tell. So I was thinking this might be one advantage of going with NCE.


----------



## MichaelE

This is your locomotive at speed step 1 using an NCE Powercab:


----------



## LocoChris

MichaelE said:


> This is your locomotive at speed step 1 using an NCE Powercab:


That looks pretty smooth. From what I've read it's pretty common for there to be a lot of lurching at speed step 1, or even 2 or 3.


----------



## MichaelE

That just depends upon how well the decoder was initially programmed and fine tuned by the manufacturer for the locomotive in which it is installed.


----------



## LocoChris

MichaelE said:


> That just depends upon how well the decoder was initially programmed and fine tuned by the manufacturer for the locomotive in which it is installed.


Ok, good to know. Any opinion what you think makes NCE better than Digitrax, or have you not used Digitrax before?


----------



## MichaelE

Never used Digitrax so I couldn't offer an opinion. 

What I know about them I read here, and I will say that for one of their units, the throttle operates like a power pack using a potentiometer instead of a digital encoder.

This means that if you are operating a locomotive at a set speed and call up another locomotive to run concurrently, the second locomotive will immediately take off at the speed for which the first locomotive is set. 

Poor engineering design choice for a controller that is meant to operate multiple locomotives simultaneously.


----------



## LocoChris

MichaelE said:


> Never used Digitrax so I couldn't offer an opinion.
> 
> What I know about them I read here, and I will say that for one of their units, the throttle operates like a power pack using a potentiometer instead of a digital encoder.
> 
> This means that if you are operating a locomotive at a set speed and call up another locomotive to run concurrently, the second locomotive will immediately take off at the speed for which the first locomotive is set.
> 
> Poor engineering design choice for a controller that is meant to operate multiple locomotives simultaneously.


Yes, I've noticed that myself on the DCS52.


----------



## Aqualungs

MichaelE said:


> Never used Digitrax so I couldn't offer an opinion.
> 
> What I know about them I read here, and I will say that for one of their units, the throttle operates like a power pack using a potentiometer instead of a digital encoder.
> 
> This means that if you are operating a locomotive at a set speed and call up another locomotive to run concurrently, the second locomotive will immediately take off at the speed for which the first locomotive is set.
> 
> Poor engineering design choice for a controller that is meant to operate multiple locomotives simultaneously.


I got around this by having a 2nd jumper pack, as well as a WiFi loconet. I can control all trains with seperate controllers and not have to worry about a runaway train

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## mesenteria

The Digitrax DT series of hand-held throttles all have encoders, two of them. When you switch between actively moving locomotives, the system recalls the last assigned speed step. If this were not the case, all active locomotives would accelerate concurrently when the throttle knobs were turned, or the decoders would behave erratically when not getting packets per timing schedule.


----------



## MichaelE

I suppose it's just their basic unit that doesn't use the encoder for their throttle. That's a shame too, for a beginner to have to put up with that deficiency and then have to spend more money to get around the problem.


----------



## ncrc5315

I believe the UT4 throttle used a potentiometer, but this throttle isn't really meant to be used for running multiple trains, where as the DT line of throttles are, hence the reason the DT throttles have encoders. Most beginners buy the starter set, which includes a DT throttle. A UT throttle would be an add on, and would be used for one train and one train only, for its entire run. By the way, the new UT6 throttle has an encoder.


----------



## ncrc5315

Back to OP's original question. My first DCC system was a NCE, had it for about six months, then got to use a Digitrax system, and I switched. Reasons for switching, the two throttles in one, first it fits the way I operated my better. Second, I like the way the Digitrax throttle fit in my hand, and third I saw Digitrax adding more options as time went on. Two years ago, I purchased an ESu Cab Control system, after several weeks of testing I went back to the Digitrax. The first thing I found was that the ESu throttle is very forward heavy, it always felt like it was going to slip out of my hand. The second thing I didn't like, was I always had to look at the throttle to press a "button". With my Digitrax throttle, I know the buttons just by feel. I like trying new technologies, but there has to be a big enough improvement from where I'm at, before making a permanent switch. As always, these are my opinions, yours and others may be different.


----------



## LocoChris

ncrc5315 said:


> By the way, the new UT6 throttle has an encoder.


Glad to hear it, considering I just got a UT6 as my first separate throttle. I like that Digitrax is releasing better versions of their products. A couple things that look nice about the NCE are that the throttle goes by step instead of % (which I mentioned before), and also there's a separate button to accelerate/decelerate as an alternative. It also seems like NCE's consist method might be better (advanced vs universal).


----------



## Lemonhawk

The Digitrax DCS5x systems were (or are) to be an easy transition from DC to DCC and hence they act like the old power pacts. It's a designers choice. Digitrax new EVOX starter sets are a much better starting option now. Just my totally bias opinion


----------



## LocoChris

Lemonhawk said:


> The Digitrax DCS5x systems were (or are) to be an easy transition from DC to DCC and hence they act like the old power pacts. It's a designers choice. Digitrax new EVOX starter sets are a much better starting option now. Just my totally bias opinion


I just looked at them online, they look pretty nice. They even come with a power supply! For some reasons the NCE 5+ amp starter systems don't come with one.


----------



## Djsfantasi

ncrc5315 said:


> Back to OP's original question. My first DCC system was a NCE, had it for about six months, then got to use a Digitrax system, and I switched. Reasons for switching, the two throttles in one, first it fits the way I operated my better. Second, I like the way the Digitrax throttle fit in my hand, and third I saw Digitrax adding more options as time went on. Two years ago, I purchased an ESu Cab Control system, after several weeks of testing I went back to the Digitrax. The first thing I found was that the ESu throttle is very forward heavy, it always felt like it was going to slip out of my hand. The second thing I didn't like, was I always had to look at the throttle to press a "button". With my Digitrax throttle, I know the buttons just by feel. I like trying new technologies, but there has to be a big enough improvement from where I'm at, before making a permanent switch. As always, these are my opinions, yours and others may be different.


If you purchased the Esu unit first, don’t you think you’d have to continually look at the Digitrax buttons?


----------



## ncrc5315

Djsfantasi said:


> If you purchased the Esu unit first, don’t you think you’d have to continually look at the Digitrax buttons?


No, the difference is in the design of the throttles. The ESu Mobile Control 2, has a flat, touch screen display, therefore, there is nothing to determine where your fingers are at. Where as the Digitrax DT throttle has actual protruding buttons, which, for me anyway, allow me to find the button I want to press by feel alone.


----------



## Odyknuck

I have tried both and prefer NCE. I do like the look and feel of the new Digitrac contollers however have no real run time with them. I currently own all NCE equipment so not going tp be changing anytime soon.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR

Djsfantasi said:


> If you purchased the Esu unit first, don’t you think you’d have to continually look at the Digitrax buttons?





ncrc5315 said:


> No, the difference is in the design of the throttles. The ESu Mobile Control 2, has a flat, touch screen display, therefore, there is nothing to determine where your fingers are at. Where as the Digitrax DT throttle has actual protruding buttons, which, for me anyway, allow me to find the button I want to press by feel alone.


Since this older thread has been resurrected, I want to point out that for many people, this is a significant issue with touchscreens, including systems that allow you to use smartphones and tablets as throttles via WiFi. Just like touch-typing, you can tell where your fingers are, and therefore what button you're going to push (it's also very easy to tell if your finger has slipped off the button), without looking. Likewise, you can tell when you've actually pushed the button (or turned the throttle knob) because you get the tactile feedback of a physical "click". Fine control, like moving just one step, is also problematic on a touch screen. There are things that should be considered before succumbing to the "Whiz-Bang" attraction of a "state of the art" device.

Like some of the touchscreens in modern cars, I consider this "tech for tech's sake" and not something done because it actually improves the user experience or allows for easier control.


----------



## East Houston

LocoChris said:


> Ok, good to know. Any opinion what you think makes NCE better than Digitrax, or have you not used Digitrax before?


My 2 cents: The advice I got when I returned to the hobby was - use the equipment that dominates in your area. The "local" equipment is more apt to be available in the local hobby shops and the personnel in those shops can better support the local product. Houston is a digitrax area and the primary hobby store is well stocked with Digitrax products and expertise.


----------



## Steve Rothstein

East Houston said:


> My 2 cents: The advice I got when I returned to the hobby was - use the equipment that dominates in your area. The "local" equipment is more apt to be available in the local hobby shops and the personnel in those shops can better support the local product. Houston is a digitrax area and the primary hobby store is well stocked with Digitrax products and expertise.


I think this is good advice. I chose Kato track and Digitrax because that was what I was advised to use by my local hobby shop. I have not talked with many modeler's in my area, but I lucked into a very good hobby shop where the people have been very helpful. And since I bought what they stocked, I have not had a problem getting more supplies or support when I needed it.

And while I support this, I do want to point out that it doesn't necessarily mean that this is what's best, either for you or overall. The shop could be recommending what they just happen to have in stock. It is kind of a feedback loop though. They stock what sells but it sells because it is what they stock. I haven't found many hobby shops in central Texas that stock anything other than Digitrax though, including the big chains like Hobbytown USA.


----------



## cgv777

LocoChris said:


> Curious to know what you guys think makes a Digitrax or NCE command station better than the other. I sometimes watch James Wright's (jlwii2000) videos on Youtube, and I noticed when he tests a locomotive he will do a test at speed step 1. Pretty sure he uses NCE. I have a Digitrax DCS52, and I don't know of a specific way to run at speed step 1, unless 1% throttle always equates to speed step 1, but there's no way to specifically tell the DCS52 to run at speed step 1, as far as I can tell. So I was thinking this might be one advantage of going with NCE.


----------



## cgv777

I had an NCE Power Cab but it started to do wonky things after just a few hours use. Predominantly the horn and lights worked but the locos wouldn't move with throttle adance. Had to flick off and on again a few times to get it working properly but kept doing this so I exchanged it for a Digitrax DCS52. I set it up but couldn't find instructions on how to run 2 or more locos simultaneously like the NCE Power Cab. I called Digitrax Tech and the technician said that I shoudn't run more than one loco or I could expect all sorts of problems. Reminded me of my previous DC layout. So I switched back to the NCE Power Cab.


----------



## Lemonhawk

Probably because the DCS52 was designed to emulate the old power packs and uses a pot instead of an encoder for the throttle. That said Digitrax EVOX starter sets are a much better starter set with a really nice hand-held throttle that will easily run 2 trains (as long as you can keep track of them).


----------



## cgv777

Lemonhawk said:


> Probably because the DCS52 was designed to emulate the old power packs and uses a pot instead of an encoder for the throttle. That said Digitrax EVOX starter sets are a much better starter set with a really nice hand-held throttle that will easily run 2 trains (as long as you can keep track of them).





Lemonhawk said:


> Probably because the DCS52 was designed to emulate the old power packs and uses a pot instead of an encoder for the throttle. That said Digitrax EVOX starter sets are a much better starter set with a really nice hand-held throttle that will easily run 2 trains (as long as you can keep track of them).





Lemonhawk said:


> Probably because the DCS52 was designed to emulate the old power packs and uses a pot instead of an encoder for the throttle. That said Digitrax EVOX starter sets are a much better starter set with a really nice hand-held throttle that will easily run 2 trains (as long as you can keep track of them).


EVOX system is scarce in Canada and very expensive with several components. I like the idea of everything being self=contained in the NCE Power Cab (as long as it works like it is supposed to)


----------



## SF Gal

I see this is an old post but I'd thought I would throw in my 2 cents for what it is worth.
I have been to a dozen train clubs in a 4 state area and they all used NCE Procabs, so that is what I went with.
I can put my train cars and locomotives in a case, along with my hand held controller and go to most anyones train layout or club and plug in and run my train. 
























...and visa versa...a lot of club members can come to my layout and run trains too with there mobile compatibility.
NCE is really the goto product in my area. If the club used Digittrax or Prodgy, I would have done the same. I believe clubs professional opinions before advertisements or forum chatter. They use it everyday on multiple levels of knowledge and skill sets. You know they figured out the pros and cons and some may even had a say on designing the prototype.


----------



## Obie O'Brien

All,
It's the age old question, isn't it??

It really does come down to what others are using in the area if you plan to operate at other layouts, and also what you are most comfortable using. I've heard vehement arguments over the pros and cons of each system. Using both, at someone's house or club is a good way to get a feel for each system. Perhaps a good hobby shop will let you experiment before you plunk down the money for a system - or even a new handset!

I fell into the Digitrax realm due to my two clubs using it, so it was a natural fit for me. I did have a bit of a learning curve as I'm only moderately tech savvy, but I can figure out most things. Most things I've learned by doing over and over again. An old dog can learn new tricks!

I agree with the idea about tactile buttons during operation. It is very useful. I do use the WiThrottle app a lot on my phone and love it, but the lack of an actual button is missed sometimes.

Cheers!


----------

